# Laptop ~60k



## adityak469 (Jun 5, 2016)

<b>1) What is your budget? </b>(INR or USD)<br />
<br />60k
<br />
<b>3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? </b><br />
<br />gaming
<br />
<b>5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?</b><br />
<br />yeah, was looking for a DOS one rather than windows. Will save him some money on the OS as he doesn't care if the OS is original or not.
<br />
<b>4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?</b><br />
<br />none
<br />
<b>6) Anything else you would like to say?</b><br />
My friend's going to college and he needs a laptop. Currently he has a C2D and he never had a gaming config, PC or Laptop. He needs a laptop just for gaming and nothing else. Nothing specific in his mind other than gaming.
I was thinking to get him an i5 + GTX950M + 4GB RAM, if possible. (RAM can be upgraded so 4GB+ is not much of necessity right now. Also a 720p one would be preferred as mobile GPUs are not that powerful. Lastly, he needs this laptop to last for 4 years and that is a necessity. 
<br/>

Thanks  


Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Jun 5, 2016)

Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6&quot; HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay

Meets everyone of your requirements

Also this one

Asus ROG GL552JX DM291D Core I7 4750HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6&quot; Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay

FullHD and backlit keyboard,faster HDD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2016)

^ +1 to this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2016)

Warranty:	Seller Warranty


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 6, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6&quot; HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay
> 
> Meets everyone of your requirements
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I'll have to check their offline prices tho.
He won't be buying online and I wouldn't let him buy it from eBay that too on seller's warranty

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 6, 2016)

I too will advice aganist buying seller warranty laptops. Laptops are prone to get problems more than desktops (especially if you game on it)

I will advice getting the Asus ROG one from Paytm, as you will get upto 10k cashback, if offer is available. It costs 72-73k. I have bought my current laptop from Paytm, so yeah its a good way to save money.

There's another Asus laptop with GTX950M at 65k, R510JX. But it doesn't have any detailed reviews online.

Also 1080p screen is always better, because for newer games you can always lower the resolution to 768p or 720p


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 6, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I too will advice aganist buying seller warranty laptops. Laptops are prone to get problems more than desktops (especially if you game on it)
> 
> I will advice getting the Asus ROG one from Paytm, as you will get upto 10k cashback, if offer is available. It costs 72-73k. I have bought my current laptop from Paytm, so yeah its a good way to save money.
> 
> ...



Friend's dad won't let him buy online. We tried to convince him but all in vain. Until and unless there's a 1080p laptop with 950M in 60-65k range  not going for 1080p.

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> Friend's dad won't let him buy online. We tried to convince him but all in vain. Until and unless there's a 1080p laptop with 950M in 60-65k range  not going for 1080p.
> 
> Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk



That's bad.... Then Asus R510JX might be the only option with 950M in that budget available in stores


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 7, 2016)

Found it! ASUS ROG one that too with upgraded RAM.

The complete specs were i7-4720HQ, 8GB RAM, GTX950M, 1080p, 1TB HDD, Win10 IIRC 
The price they quoted was 63k!
Going to buy today! 
Pics coming soon   

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> Found it! ASUS ROG one that too with upgraded RAM.
> 
> The complete specs were i7-4720HQ, 8GB RAM, GTX950M, 1080p, 1TB HDD, Win10 IIRC
> The price they quoted was 63k!
> ...




Where and which ROG model?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 7, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Where and which ROG model?


Offline. Local shop.

Will tell you by evening. Don't have the ASUS brochure with me. 

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 7, 2016)

ROG R510JXDM230T.

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Jun 7, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> ROG R510JXDM230T.
> 
> Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


5400 rpm HDD vs 7200rpm
1 Ram slot vs 2 slot
2 GB VRAM vs 4gb VRAM
Windows vs dos
Not ROG vs ROG
No backlit vs backlit keyboard 


Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> ROG R510JXDM230T.
> 
> Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk



That's the one I mentioned  

It's R doesn't stand for ROG

ZTR has clearly mentioned all the differences, except for the fact that officially the ROG has Windows in India. Also most probably its cooling & screen quality would be a bit inferior compared to ROG GL552JX

Anyways congrats


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 7, 2016)

ZTR said:


> 5400 rpm HDD vs 7200rpm
> 1 Ram slot vs 2 slot
> 2 GB VRAM vs 4gb VRAM
> Windows vs dos
> ...


Oh well 

Friend went to find. He has decided he's going to buy it. Can't do anything now. That's the best and the cheapest one available offline. Still there's not much difference.

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 7, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> That's the one I mentioned
> 
> It's R doesn't stand for ROG
> 
> ...



It was listed in the ROG section of the brochure.  

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> It was listed in the ROG section of the brochure.
> 
> Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk



That's some desperate marketing... Anyways it is the best option offline... Post a small review if possible with temperatures while gaming (use HWMonitor for temp)


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 8, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> That's some desperate marketing... Anyways it is the best option offline... Post a small review if possible with temperatures while gaming (use HWMonitor for temp)


*i.imgur.com/X0zUeHz.jpg
See its listed here

Also he bought it. Final price he got was 62k with a free Logitech mouse. He hasn't done any heavy work on it till now. Just copying and installing. He did say it lagged while installing games. 

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 8, 2016)

Is it R510 or G series.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> *i.imgur.com/X0zUeHz.jpg
> See its listed here
> 
> Also he bought it. Final price he got was 62k with a free Logitech mouse. He hasn't done any heavy work on it till now. Just copying and installing. He did say it lagged while installing games.
> ...



In Asus website its not in ROG section + all ROG laptops have red backlit keyboard & ROG logo, its like a trademark

It lagged because of HDD as the drive is undergoing read & write operation + OS is running  (Installing game from a different media will help speed up the process a bit)


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 8, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> In Asus website its not in ROG section + all ROG laptops have red backlit keyboard & ROG logo, its like a trademark
> 
> It lagged because of HDD as the drive is undergoing read & write operation + OS is running  (Installing game from a different media will help speed up the process a bit)


The installation file is in external HDD and it was installing in the laptop drive.

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> The installation file is in external HDD and it was installing in the laptop drive.
> 
> Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk



Laptop's internal drive is writing the game as well as running the OS. That's why it is usually mentioned to close all apps & not to use the system while running setup of games or other applications. Increasing RAM won't help much if you are wondering.

Its not a big issue. Windows isn't the best optimized OS, so some lags are okay (unless your OS is in a SSD)


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 9, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Laptop's internal drive is writing the game as well as running the OS. That's why it is usually mentioned to close all apps & not to use the system while running setup of games or other applications. Increasing RAM won't help much if you are wondering.
> 
> Its not a big issue. Windows isn't the best optimized OS, so some lags are okay (unless your OS is in a SSD)


I had a Core2Quad and it never lagged while installing games. I used to simultaneously install 2 games and watch a movie or browse the net and still it didn't lag. The HDD was 5400RPM too. That's why I was worried. 
Anyways,

The laptop doesn't heat much, just normal heating. More than little heat when gaming while its on charge.
Laptop auto updated some things and it doesn't lag now. Expect when he right clicks.

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------

